
The Motivation: Are You Giving or Receiving? - donna

======
donna
Why entrepreneurs want to give equity:

-To deepen accountability in their next-level leadership -To share the workload -To increase growth by freeing up their time and creating incentives for revenue generation from others -To build a future path for the company and a potential buy-out for the entrepreneur -To keep the company's top talent

Why employees want to receive equity:

-To gain recognition for hard work and tenure -To gain financial rewards, such as dividends, proceeds from selling the company and job security -To gain the power to make decisions -To gain the status and prestige that comes with being a partner

Found this in <http://www.womenentrepreneur.com/article/1374.html> How
accurate do you think this is?

